# No Sound



## Twinbird24 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just reformatted the HDD on my laptop (Gateway MA7) and installed Windows 7 Ultimate (x86). Device manager shows I have the audio driver and that there are no problems. The speaker icon in the system tray has a small red X beside it. When I click on it, it cannot fix my problem and tells me "The peripheral does not appear to be plugged in. Check the connection." and I click next, then it tells me my problem is "The speaker, headset, or headphone is unplugged." I had sound before reformatting and installing Windows 7 (when I had Windows XP installed). The sound is fine if I plug in my headphones (there is no longer red X) but it's like it cannot find the built-in speakers. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## jamezz (Oct 20, 2010)

Twinbird24 said:


> I just reformatted the HDD on my laptop (Gateway MA7) and installed Windows 7 Ultimate (x86). Device manager shows I have the audio driver and that there are no problems. The speaker icon in the system tray has a small red X beside it. When I click on it, it cannot fix my problem and tells me "The peripheral does not appear to be plugged in. Check the connection." and I click next, then it tells me my problem is "The speaker, headset, or headphone is unplugged." I had sound before reformatting and installing Windows 7 (when I had Windows XP installed). The sound is fine if I plug in my headphones (there is no longer red X) but it's like it cannot find the built-in speakers. Any help? Thanks!



Hi,

Its probably worth you read through this page here first. Let us know if you still have no luck


----------



## Twinbird24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
That link didn't help, I don't have any of the symptoms listed there and I don't have Windows XP installed. I'm just wondering why the laptop speakers suddenly don't work (aren't recognized) after upgrading from XP to Windows 7, but my headphones (and probably any other audio device I plug in) works.


----------



## jamezz (Oct 20, 2010)

Twinbird24 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> That link didn't help, I don't have any of the symptoms listed there and I don't have Windows XP installed. I'm just wondering why the laptop speakers suddenly don't work (aren't recognized) after upgrading from XP to Windows 7, but my headphones (and probably any other audio device I plug in) works.



Sorry mate,

Just linked you to the wrong page from my favourites
it should of been this one


----------



## Twinbird24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait, I've been busy. I downloaded the program and it just told me "The peripheral does not appear to be plugged in." Could the laptop speakers be disconnected somehow? I mean, the speakers worked fine before upgrading to Windows 7 from XP, so I'm guessing it's a software problem, but I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## User0one (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you ever install the Windows 7 Drivers from the Laptop Manufacture


----------



## gmcrepair (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you installed the drivers?


----------



## Twinbird24 (Oct 25, 2010)

I had a driver installed and it did not give me any errors. I uninstalled the driver and used DriverMax to download another device driver, now I am getting a problem with the driver:


```
This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)

A device attached to the system is not functioning.


To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.
```

Clicking Update Driver doesn't help. I need a driver that will work with my Windows 7 32-bit and get my laptop speakers playing sound.

Here is a list of the hardware on my laptop.

Edit: After restarting my PC, device manager just tells me: No drivers are installed for this device.


NVM, I went to the gateway website and found an audio driver for vista 32-bit which worked!


----------



## User0one (Oct 26, 2010)

On a Laptop Computer the Manufacture is about the only place to get a Sound Driver. If Gateway doesn't produce a Windows 7 Sound driver you probably won't get the sound ever working properly.


----------



## Twinbird24 (Oct 26, 2010)

User0one said:


> On a Laptop Computer the Manufacture is about the only place to get a Sound Driver. If Gateway doesn't produce a Windows 7 Sound driver you probably won't get the sound ever working properly.



It doesn't have a windows 7 sound driver from what I saw, but the vista driver got my sound back and it's fine.


----------



## User0one (Oct 26, 2010)

a Vista Driver is in the same food group as 7.


----------

